

Dynamic variables hack in Erlang - coglethorpe
http://hyperstruct.net/2008/1/31/dynamic-variables-hack-in-erlang

======
aaronblohowiak
I agree with Jay's suggestion of adding a property list to the end instead of
a hash -- this leads you with much the same effect for the passthrough args.
For dynamic language on erlang vm, check out [http://on-
ruby.blogspot.com/2009/03/reia-new-dynamic-languag...](http://on-
ruby.blogspot.com/2009/03/reia-new-dynamic-language-on-erlang-vm.html)

